#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Тхае Дордже, Его Святейшество 17-й Гьялва Кармапа - женился

## Olle

С Гугл переводчика: 
"Тхае Дордже, Его Святейшество 17-й Гьялва Кармапа, рад поделиться замечательной новостью, что он женился на частной церемонии. 

Следующие драгоценные следы Khakyab Дордже, Его Святейшество 15-й Кармапа, который тоже был женат и Тертон, Кармапа надеется, что его кармическая связь с женой, Ринчен Yangzom, будет способствовать дальнейшему укреплению Карма Кагью и школы Кагью тибетского буддизма. 

Кармапа говорит: 

Моя роль и деятельность как Кармапа будет продолжаться как и раньше – за исключением проведения посвящения. Эта обязанность перейдет к его Высокопреосвященству 4-й джамгон Конгтрул Ринпоче, Карма Мингьюра Драгпа Сенге. Как Кармапа, я буду продолжать защищать и сохранять нашу любимую Lineage и укрепления монашеской общины, посредством таких инициатив, как новый центр Кармапы образования. 
У меня есть сильное чувство, глубоко в моем сердце, что мое решение жениться будет иметь положительный эффект не только для меня, но и для рода. Следуя пожеланиям моих родителей, и успев подумать, я глубоко чувствую, что я быть верным себе и роду. Что-то красивое, что-то полезное появится, для всех нас. 

Буддийский способ заключается в использовании карма для благожелательности и выгоды, независимо от пути, который мы выбираем. Для тех, кто идет по пути предначертанной жизни, мы должны поощрять и уважать это. В этом 17-м воплощении, так как будущее этой линии, и выполняя пожелания моих родителей, я выбрал другой путь. В то же время, моя обязанность защищать и сохранять монашескую сангху, и родословную, по-прежнему необходимо в моей жизни, и моя роль Кармапы. 

Кармапа и Ринчен Yangzom были близкими друзьями детства, и знаем друг друга уже более 19 лет в этой жизни. С течением времени, и с благословения своих любимых родителей, эта дружба переросла в особую, духовную связь. 

Ринчен Yangzom, Тибетское имя, означающее ‘драгоценные процветания собрались, родился в Тхимпху, Бутан. Ее родители-Мистер и миссис Ченчо Кунсанга. Мистер Ченчо из Шаба, Drugyeldingkha, паро в Западном Бутане. Он является бизнесменом. Миссис Кунзанг от Choeten Ньингпо, Чумей, Бумтанг, Бутан в центре, в темной яб Тенпай Ньима. Она является домохозяйкой. Ринчен Yangzom является третьим из десяти детей Ченчо Мистер и миссис Кунзанг по. 

Ринчен Yangzom начала свое раннее образование в Тхимпху, Бутан. Ее средним и высшим образованием состоялся в Индии, и она продолжила учебу бакалавриата в Европе. 

19 января 2017, Кармапа предложил Yangzom Ринчен, согласно тибетской традиции. По чаяниям отца Кармапы, его Высокопреосвященство Мипам Ринпоче, благоприятный день для помолвки и брака. Их свадьба состоялась 25 марта 2017, в присутствии близких членов семьи. 

Кармапа отмечает, что известие о его браке будет сюрпризом для многих, и верит, что его ученики понимают его желание держать в секрете этот личный элемент в его общественной жизни. 

Кармапа и Ринчен Yangzom будет отмечать свое первое публичное появление вместе на Кагью Монлам в Бодхгае, в декабре 2017 года. Кармапа надеется и молится, что вы сможете присоединиться к нему лично или через прямую трансляцию. Сейчас Кармапа, как всегда, ценит все ваши стремления." 
http://www.karmapa.org/special-news/

----------

Aion (29.03.2017), Алдын Хадыс (30.03.2017), Владимир Николаевич (29.03.2017), Неварин (30.03.2017)

----------


## Инга Че

> С Гугл переводчика: 
> "Тхае Дордже, Его Святейшество 17-й Гьялва Кармапа, рад поделиться замечательной новостью, что он женился на частной церемонии.


Мои поздравления! А почему невеста и её родители на полу сидят? Это традиция такая?

----------


## Тамсерку

Простите мне мою темноту, есть 2 17-х Кармапы?

----------


## Дубинин

> Простите мне мою темноту, есть 2 17-х Кармапы?


Второй этот-так получилось- политика (только тсыы.. тихо, а то последователи лет десять ругаются и темы сносят)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Оле Нидал своего добился.

----------

Vega (30.03.2017), Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Ничего страшного, у нас ещё один есть  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (02.04.2017), Аньезка (31.03.2017)

----------


## Аньезка

> Оле Нидал своего добился.


А чего именно Оле добивался?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А чего именно Оле добивался?


"Будда и любовь" там всё написано. Тот, кто сам себя считает себя защитником Дхармы, на самом деле часто является разрушителем Дхармы. Бывает, что Мара принимает человеческий облик.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вот уж это тлетворное влияние Марпы, Речунгпы, Пятнадцатого Гьялва Кармапы, нынешнего Мипхама Ринпоче и иже сними.
Да и что с них взять, махаянци одним словом  :Smilie: 

(п.с. Всего наилучшего  молодому бодхисаттве, его прекрасной жене, ихним уважаемым родам, да и вообщем тибетскому и бутанскому народам. )

----------

Aion (02.04.2017), Дондог (21.07.2019), Неварин (02.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот уж это тлетворное влияние Марпы, Речунгпы, Пятнадцатого Гьялва Кармапы, нынешнего Мипхама Ринпоче и иже сними.
> Да и что с них взять, махаянци одним словом 
> 
> (п.с. Всего наилучшего  молодому бодхисаттве, его прекрасной жене, ихним уважаемым родам, да и вообщем тибетскому и бутанскому народам. )


Наблюдая за сотнями тысяч бодхисаттв вокруг, могу прийти к выводу, что максимум года на два-три- страждущие- потеряли своего пастыря.. чаще отдыхи от  подвигов духовных длятся- длится да и кончается (либо под каблуком дакини свирепой и разрешённой в выходной бутылки амриты, либо вовсе в амриту с головой, либо встрепенётся орёл вольный- и вернётся к покинутым войнам духа!

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019), Еше Нинбо (31.03.2017)

----------


## Инга Че

Млин, форумчане! А почему невеста и её родители на полу сидят?

----------


## Инга Че

> Млин, форумчане! А почему невеста и её родители на полу сидят?

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Olle

> 


Места мало, иногда в групповых фото и лежат, чтоб в кадр войти.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Еше Нинбо



----------

Дондог (21.07.2019)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

བློ་ལྡོག་རྣམ་བཞི། (транслит: blo ldog rnam bzhi, произношение «лодог нам жи») – четыре мысли, меняющие ум. 
Кхьенце Ринпоче: «Реальная суть их заключается в том, чтобы осознать, что человеческая жизнь предлагает человеку реальную возможность достичь освобождения, понять безотлагательность того, что так надо поступать, создать твердое убеждение, что обычное состояние сансары производит только страдание, и понять, что страдание возникает из-за кармы и является результатом отрицательных действий. Когда у нас есть подлинное понимание этих четырех моментов, их главный смысл осознан. Вы не должны просто думать о них, их надо испытывать всем своим существом» 
1. དལ་འབྱོར་རྙེད་དཀའ། (транслит: dal ‘byor rnyed dka’, произношение «тал джор нье ка»)- трудно найти (драгоценное человеческое рождение) со свободами и обретениями (дарованиями). 
2. ཚེ་མི་རྟག (транслит: tshe mi rtag, произношение «цэ ми таг») – непостоянство жизни 
3. ལས་འབྲས། (транслит: las ‘bras, произношение «лэ дрэ») плоды кармы 
4. འཁོར་བའི་ཉེས་དམིགས། (транслит: ‘khor ba’I nyes dmigs, произношение «корвэ нье миг») – размышление об изъянах сансары

Никогда не поздно начать с основ.

----------

Говинда (31.03.2017), Инга Че (02.04.2017)

----------


## Ануруддха

С буддийской точки зрения фото странно несколько другим - Кармапа на ней в монашеском одеянии.

----------


## Антарадхана

> С буддийской точки зрения фото странно несколько другим - Кармапа на ней в монашеском одеянии.


Нужно быть большим специалистом в тибетском буддизме, чтобы отличать одеяния лам-монахов, от одеяний лам-мирян  :Wink:  Монашеские обеты он сложил, но ламой то остался.

----------

Aion (02.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (31.03.2017), Неварин (02.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Наблюдая за сотнями тысяч бодхисаттв вокруг, могу прийти к выводу, что максимум года на два-три- страждущие- потеряли своего пастыря.. чаще отдыхи от  подвигов духовных длятся- длится да и кончается (либо под каблуком дакини свирепой и разрешённой в выходной бутылки амриты, либо вовсе в амриту с головой, либо встрепенётся орёл вольный- и вернётся к покинутым войнам духа!


Врядли. В Кагью,  да и вообще в линиях нецентралбного Тибета очень хорошо отлажена традиция лам семьянинов. К томуже жена бутанка, там также мирянские йогические линии сильны, да и Вы вроде сталкивались с женатыми практиками и наставниками кагьюпа, ток вот пример приводите другой )).
Могу немного признаться, я вот кагью в основном благодаря наличию возможности именно для мирян полноценно изучать и практиковать Дхарму. Большинство уважаемых мной учителей также миряне, причём с большими семьями и они довольно многому могли научить в практическом плане именно применения Дхармы в жизни. А вот ламу монах честно вряд ли смог бы принять в качестве учителя по жизни. 
Насчёт трёх лет это Вы возможно правы, только не в том о чем написали )))

----------


## Дубинин

> Врядли. В Кагью,  да и вообще в линиях нецентралбного Тибета очень хорошо отлажена традиция лам семьянинов. К томуже жена бутанка, там также мирянские йогические линии сильны, да и Вы вроде сталкивались с женатыми практиками и наставниками кагьюпа, ток вот пример приводите другой )).
> Могу немного признаться, я вот кагью в основном благодаря наличию возможности именно для мирян полноценно изучать и практиковать Дхарму. Большинство уважаемых мной учителей также миряне, причём с большими семьями и они довольно многому могли научить в практическом плане именно применения Дхармы в жизни. А вот ламу монах честно вряд ли смог бы принять в качестве учителя по жизни. 
> Насчёт трёх лет это Вы возможно правы, только не в том о чем написали )))


Я писал об отказе его от давания вангов и активности связанной с этим (вычитал из ссылки), вот из опыта наблюдений за свежеженатыми- и написалось, что ванги не на всегда пропали..

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.03.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (01.04.2017)

----------


## Неварин

> Я писал об отказе его от давания вангов и активности связанной с этим (вычитал из ссылки), вот из опыта наблюдений за свежеженатыми- и написалось, что ванги не на всегда пропали..


Кармапа Тхае Дордже не будет больше принимать в монахи, все остальные его активности продолжатся.

----------

Aion (02.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (02.04.2017), Дубинин (02.04.2017)

----------


## Shus

А как в таком случае Кармапа взаимодействует с сангхой?
Ведь известно, что согласно всем Винаям существует четко описанные типы буддистов (это у всех традиций) и монах среди них - высший.
Т.е. мирянин и пр. должны оказывать ему знаки почтения и пр. (садиться ниже, приветствовать первым и более глубоко и пр.).
Также миряне не имеют права принимать участия в деятельности сангхи (сангхакамма), в т.ч. в собраниях на упосатху и по дисциплине, пострижениях, ритуалах установления сима и освящения и т.д.

----------


## Антарадхана

> А как в таком случае Кармапа взаимодействует с сангхой?
> Ведь известно, что согласно всем Винаям существует четко описанные типы буддистов (это у всех традиций) и монах среди них - высший.
> Т.е. мирянин и пр. должны оказывать ему знаки почтения и пр. (садиться ниже, приветствовать первым и более глубоко и пр.).
> Также миряне не имеют права принимать участия в деятельности сангхи (сангхакамма), в т.ч. в собраниях на упосатху и по дисциплине, пострижениях, ритуалах установления сима и освящения и т.д.


В тибетском буддизме, как я слышал, могут быть исключения. Например йогин-мирянин, признанный реализовавшим плоды каких-нибудь практик, может обучать и посвящать в эти практики монахов, и его будут сажать на более высокое сиденье, оказывать соответствующие почести и т.п. И в этом определенно есть смысл, потому как встречают не по одежке, а по плодам реализации. К тому же в махаяне, есть канонические обоснования этому, например Вималакирти нирдеша сутра. Да и в Палийском Каноне есть случаи, когда реализованные миряне наставляли и поучали монахов, и это одобрял сам Будда. В монашеских винайных делах, такой мирянин конечно участия не принимает.

----------

Aion (02.04.2017), Shus (02.04.2017), Балдинг (08.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А как в таком случае Кармапа взаимодействует с сангхой?
> Ведь известно, что согласно всем Винаям существует четко описанные типы буддистов (это у всех традиций) и монах среди них - высший.
> Т.е. мирянин и пр. должны оказывать ему знаки почтения и пр. (садиться ниже, приветствовать первым и более глубоко и пр.).
> Также миряне не имеют права принимать участия в деятельности сангхи (сангхакамма), в т.ч. в собраниях на упосатху и по дисциплине, пострижениях, ритуалах установления сима и освящения и т.д.


Вроде бы прибежище принимается в Арья-Сангхе, а там не имеет значение монах, или мирянин, если есть реализация, тем более Кармапа почитается эманацией бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Вот канонический пример принятия прибежища у мирянки, которая стала сотапанни (один из классов благородной личности).

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...2.01.than.html

Бхиккху Бодхи

Принятие прибежища

Сангха, являющаяся прибежищем – это не общественный институт, а неформализованное множество последователей, объединяющее всех тех, кто постиг глубинную сущность учения Будды. Сангха как прибежище – это замечательная община, состоящая только из благородных личностей, то есть из людей, обладающих высоким духовным уровнем. Входящие в неё люди связаны друг с другом не формальным членством, а невидимой нитью внутренней самореализации. Для автоматического вступления в эту общину нужно лишь достичь той самой реализации.
...в Сангху благородных личностей могут входить и миряне. Членство в ней зависит сугубо от достижений в духовной практике, а не от получения монашеского посвящения.

http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/bodhi/wheel282a.htm#ref3.3

Александр Берзин
Берлин, Германия, апрель 2003 г.

Драгоценность Сангхи

Что такое Драгоценность Сангхи? Давайте посмотрим, что об этом говорят в традициях (1) тхеравады, (2) махаяны как ей следуют тибетцы и (3) дзена: это поможет получить более широкую картину...

Читать дальше - https://studybuddhism.com/web/ru/arc...a_centers.html

----------

Ассаджи (02.04.2017)

----------


## Shus

> Вроде бы прибежище принимается в Арья-Сангхе, а там не имеет значение монах, или мирянин, если есть реализация, тем более Кармапа почитается эманацией бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары.


Нет, у Вас тут как бы винигрет получается.
После принятия прибежища в Триратне (а не в некой Аряья-Сангхе) человек получает статус упасака/упасика. Последующие статусы достигаются путем соблюдения ряда условий и выполнения ритуалов инциации (паббаджа, упасампада). Каждый статус соответствует месту в винайной "иерархии". Все это прописано в Винаях. 
На Тибете (по крайней мере в гелуг) в курс геше входит "Абхидхармакоша", там все это подробно прокомментировано.

P.S. Насколько я понимаю вопрос насчет того, в чем  принимают прибежище дискуссионный (поскольку разноплановый). Но миряне свою схему "дана-пунья-карма" реализуют именно посредством бхикку-сангхи.

----------

Денис Васильевич (03.04.2017)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

В 1959 году после начала оккупации Китаем Тибета Богдо-геген покинул Тибет вместе с Далай-Ламой и поселился в Индии. В какой-то момент он снял монашеские обеты, женился, у него было 7 детей.

Здесь могут возникнуть вопросы, как так, ведь он же был монахом. Но буддизм не приемлет фанатизма, насилия над волей человека. Монах волен в любой момент снять обеты, а потом опять вернуться в монашество, что и произошло с последним Богдо-гегеном.
http://maytreya.ru/index.php/tvorchestvo/93-bodgo-gegen

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Ребята!  :Smilie:  Расслабьтесь и продолжайте получать Дхарму

----------

Айрат (03.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (02.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А как в таком случае Кармапа взаимодействует с сангхой?


Как конкретно Кармапа Тхайе Дордже будет взаимодействовать с бхикшусангхой, ещё не знаю.

Ламы же миряне в тиб. традициях буддизма (покрайней мере в Кагью), взаимодействуют с бхикшу\гелонгами практически также как и Ачарьи(Аджаны, Аньяны)-миряне с бхиккху в странах традиций Тхеравада.
Тулку поддерживают также вихары своих линий, независимо от того мирянин в данной жизни тулку или гелонг. У каждого тулку и у каждой вихаре, есть ещё свои администрации состоящие как из гелонгов так и из мирян занимающиеся и заведующие теми или иными вопросами. Также есть ещё центры отшельничеств, учебные центры того или иного так сказать уровня акридетации, разные другие учреждения линий, где задействованы как монахи так и миряне. 
Есть даже чисто семейные наследственные линии в Кагью. И тоже многие со своими небольшими местами отшельничеств, храмиками и т.п. 

Наверно также надо сказать, что полных бхикшу\гелонгов в Кагью не так уж и много. 
В основном больше в Гелук, там это для образования надо. Но и затем не все с обетами на всю жизнь остаются.
Да и в Тхераваде насколько знаю, не так уж много тех кто на всю жизнь бхиккху.

Кмк., просто у нас европейцев какоето отношение к принятию-снятию правил Пратимокши, более христианское, чем традиционно буддийское.

----------

Shus (03.04.2017), Неварин (03.04.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> P.S. Насколько я понимаю вопрос насчет того, в чем  принимают прибежище дискуссионный (поскольку разноплановый). Но миряне свою схему "дана-пунья-карма" реализуют именно посредством бхикку-сангхи.


Про дану, то в той-же например Даккхинавибханга сутте, наивысшие заслуги, получаемые от подношений, рассматриваются в ключе кому это подношение совершается и там самый большой профит от подношения благородным личностям, вне их связи с монашеством. Ну а дальше уже упоминается подношение Бхиккху-Сангхе. Вроде бы есть и другие сутты, которые так-же рассматривают количество заслуг от того, какой личности, совершено подношение. И если какой-нибудь учитель-мирянин, является благородной личностью, то я от подношения ему, получу больше заслуг, чем от подношения обычному монаху. Ну а так, конечно Вы правы, миряне в основном заслуги копят от даны монаху, или Бхиккху-Сангхе в целом.

----------

Shus (03.04.2017)

----------


## Shus

> Да и в Тхераваде насколько знаю, не так уж много тех кто на всю жизнь бхиккху...


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=26027

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=26027


У меня в сообщении: ...не так уж много тех кто на всю жизнь бхиккху

Количество бхикхху имеющих стажа в 10-20-30-40 вас, уменьшается в геометрической прогрессии, даже в странах где нет отдельного понятия _временное монашество_. Имеющих 30-40 вас считанные единицы и это при том что большинство принимают обеты в довольно молодом возрасте. Для многих  это просто шанс получить хорошее образование (как местное, так и в странах региона), ну и другие естественно причины есть (вообщем специфика устройства традиционных буддийских обществ).

----------


## Shus

> У меня в сообщении: ...не так уж много тех кто на всю жизнь бхиккху
> 
> .... Имеющих 30-40 вас считанные единицы и это при том что большинство принимают обеты в довольно молодом возрасте.


Это однозначно не про Бирму.

----------


## Антарадхана

> У меня в сообщении: ...не так уж много тех кто на всю жизнь бхиккху
> 
> Количество бхикхху имеющих стажа в 10-20-30-40 вас, уменьшается в геометрической прогрессии, даже в странах где нет отдельного понятия _временное монашество_. Имеющих 30-40 вас считанные единицы и это при том что большинство принимают обеты в довольно молодом возрасте. Для многих  это просто шанс получить хорошее образование (как местное, так и в странах региона), ну и другие естественно причины есть (вообщем специфика устройства традиционных буддийских обществ).


Откуда инфа, что большинство принимают обеты в довольно молодом возрасте? На Шри-Ланке у меня сложилось впечатление, что большинство как раз принимают обеты в среднем и даже пожилом возрасте и до 20 и более васс просто физически не доживают, особенно если учесть, что на Ланке есть обязательный период саманерства минимум 3 года, который иногда затягивается на больший срок.

----------


## Амир

> В 1959 году после начала оккупации Китаем Тибета Богдо-геген покинул Тибет вместе с Далай-Ламой и поселился в Индии. В какой-то момент он снял монашеские обеты, женился, у него было 7 детей.
> 
> Здесь могут возникнуть вопросы, как так, ведь он же был монахом. Но буддизм не приемлет фанатизма, насилия над волей человека. Монах волен в любой момент снять обеты, а потом опять вернуться в монашество, что и произошло с последним Богдо-гегеном.
> http://maytreya.ru/index.php/tvorchestvo/93-bodgo-gegen


Дело не в том приемлет ли буддизм фанатизм, просто бегущий полковник в мирное время вызывает смех, а в военное панику...

----------

Шуньяананда (03.04.2017)

----------


## Алсу

А что делать неварам у которых вообще нет монашеской сангхи, а что делать Махасиддхам, которые сбегали из сангхи (монашеской), а что делать Кагьюпам у котрых патриархи не монахи. У какого нибудь Какурипы санхой были дакини в неприглядном виде. И для тантриста сангхой являются палы, виры, дакини и танрические друзья и супруга и гуру из линии, из которых половину были домохозяевами,  пусть внутри тантрических методов и не отменяя сангхи в ближайшем монастыре, но это тоже сангха. 
Мой тезис прост, то что  называется сангхой как монашеская община в буддизмах, в ваджраяне понимается гораздо шире.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.04.2017)

----------


## Shus

> А что делать неварам у которых вообще нет монашеской сангхи, а что делать Махасиддхам, которые сбегали из сангхи (монашеской), а что делать Кагьюпам у котрых патриархи не монахи. У какого нибудь Какурипы санхой были дакини в неприглядном виде. И для тантриста сангхой являются палы, виры, дакини и танрические друзья и супруга и гуру из линии, из которых половину были домохозяевами,  пусть внутри тантрических методов и не отменяя сангхи в ближайшем монастыре, но это тоже сангха. 
> Мой тезис прост, то что  называется сангхой как монашеская община в буддизмах, в ваджраяне понимается гораздо шире.


Насколько я помню, в Вашей традиции про сангху и бхикшу все что надо написано в "Абхидхармакоше", которая входит в программу обучения геше.
И термин это канонический, хотя, конечно, понимать и трактовать его никому не запрещается.

----------


## Алсу

Shus, как будто не слышишь, это не моя традиция, а традиция такого странного Буддизма как Тантраяна. 
У него есть учительские лини (расшифровываем: парампара, надеюсь дальше не надо)
В какой моей традиции, ты о чем? Это классика Тантраяны. Да плевать нам на монахов, 
те же тантры и ими практикуются.
И Shus, идем дальше в каждой отдельной тантре отдельный путь. Это доктринальное мой друг положение. И плевать нам, что написано в твоей Абхидхармакоше"

----------


## Shus

> Shus, как будто не слышишь, это не моя традиция, а традиция такого странного Буддизма как Тантраяна. 
> У него есть учительские лини (расшифровываем: парампара, надеюсь дальше не надо)
> В какой моей традиции, ты о чем? Это классика Тантраяны. Да плевать нам на монахов, 
> те же тантры и ими практикуются.
> И Shus, идем дальше в каждой отдельной тантре отдельный путь. Это доктринальное мой друг положение. И плевать нам, что написано в твоей Абхидхармакоше"


Понятно.
Хотя на монахов плевать не хорошо.

----------

Алсу (05.04.2017)

----------


## Olle

Тема закрыта.

----------

